

A detailed look at Vancouver's startup scene - heri
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2007/08/07/vancouver-canadas-greatest-start-up-city/

======
pg
One YC funded startup is based there, Snipshot.

~~~
papersmith
Just curious, did they need H1B visa (or other paperworks) for the first few
months in the states?

~~~
pg
I don't think so. I think you can come for a short time to the US with no
problem. It's staying for years that's hard.

~~~
blored
We love YC here in Canada.

------
parker
And hey, starting up in Vancity now may leave you with JUST enough time to
exit in order to afford the hockey tickets for the 2010 Winter Olympics ;)...

~~~
blored
Crosby is gonna be at his peak at that time, barring any significant injury.
Gretzky be damned.

